# Keeping bait on the hook



## Mastrbaitr

Are there special ways to keep cut bait or BW on your hook on long cast? Or do you use different bait at different lengths to target species?


----------



## 757drummin

You should know this! You are infact the master baiter!


----------



## surfnsam

The only bait I have trouble with is peeler crab but a small rubber band or rigging floss will hold it to the hook while casting.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

757drummin said:


> You should know this! You are infact the master baiter!


Hahahaha wow I ran into that one!


----------



## CoolDude

I've been noticing there is a lot of difference between the european fisherman and us guys. They have and use a lot of different baits/techniques....but, anyway, I never give 100 percent to casting some baits. I mean, I just know they're going to go flying off and I'm not chumming...I'm fishing  I"ve been eyeballing this clear elastic/wrap type thread they use in the UK. YOu wrap the thread around the bait securing the bait against the hook shaft. It souinds like the thread adheres to itself...sorta like saranwrap, but it's pretty thin so it doesn't cover up the whole bait or reduce the scent the bait might put off and may even reduce the ability of those little crumb snatchers to clean the hook (especially with baits like shrimp). The price isn't expensive, but as usual I've been shopping around to see if I can get a better price. So far Ebay and Amazon have the same price...about 6 bucks. I have'nt seen it at any stores like Walmart.


----------



## ecks

I watched many UK sea fishing videos on YouTube. Most all of them use elasticated thread and wrap up their cut bait nice and tidy. You can find elasticated thread in the thread section on Joanne Fabric etc. Cheap also.


----------



## BigWillJ

CoolDude said:


> I've been noticing there is a lot of difference between the european fisherman and us guys. They have and use a lot of different baits/techniques....but, anyway, I never give 100 percent to casting some baits. I mean, I just know they're going to go flying off and I'm not chumming...I'm fishing  I"ve been eyeballing this clear elastic/wrap type thread they use in the UK. YOu wrap the thread around the bait securing the bait against the hook shaft. It souinds like the thread adheres to itself...sorta like saranwrap, but it's pretty thin so it doesn't cover up the whole bait or reduce the scent the bait might put off and may even reduce the ability of those little crumb snatchers to clean the hook (especially with baits like shrimp). The price isn't expensive, but as usual I've been shopping around to see if I can get a better price. So far Ebay and Amazon have the same price...about 6 bucks. I have'nt seen it at any stores like Walmart.


Ditto what you say about the UK. The Brits I casted with over here in the States all said their beaches require long casts. It's a way of life over there.
Not sure which thread you're mentioning, but I've seen the "Jeros elastic e-z bait tie down" stuff on Amazon for $2.99. Never used it, so can't comment on it. Thought about trying it on surf clams, but twisting the clam has worked for the most part.
" Special ways" to keep bait from falling off on long(er) casts?....I take my chances with FRESH cut stuff. Fresh bloods I hook across the body, rather than thru the body. Frozen and salted bloods stay on even better. What works on a crowded surf?....give a day old piece of the mushiest stuff on hand a good hard pendulum toss.....make sure it flies off up the beach....

Forgot to say.... I asked a few local tackle shops about that Jeros bait-tie and they didn't know it existed.....strange...


----------



## arc

When fishing at long range at this side of the pond (UK) we tend to use a combination of bait elastic and rigs that will clip the hook/bait tight behind the sinker keeping it in position using either a breakaway lead , impact shield /imp/ etc . This positions the bait in the slip stream of the sinker during the cast cutting down wind resistance and lessening the chances of damaging it but releasing it on impact .
http://www.breakawayusa.com/media/Cat2012new.pdft .

WOW just checked its been 10 years since my only other post !!! Some sort of record ? Still Fishing and Tourno casting tho !!


----------



## Mastrbaitr

arc said:


> When fishing at long range at this side of the pond (UK) we tend to use a combination of bait elastic and rigs that will clip the hook/bait tight behind the sinker keeping it in position using either a breakaway lead , impact shield /imp/ etc . This positions the bait in the slip stream of the sinker during the cast cutting down wind resistance and lessening the chances of damaging it but releasing it on impact .
> http://www.breakawayusa.com/media/Cat2012new.pdft .
> 
> WOW just checked its been 10 years since my only other post !!! Some sort of record ? Still Fishing and Tourno casting tho !!


Woah!


----------



## John Smith_inFL

If you have ever witnessed the TIDES in the UK, you will see they fluctuate about twenty four (24) feet on one tide.
then, all that is left is either a rocky cliff or a 1/2 mile muddy flat. really awesome to watch.
I can see how they would want the maximum distance possible with the bait staying intact upon landing.
I am paying attention to this one...... elastic thread, saran wrap, what ever comes up. 

the FISHBITES have an extremely tough inner mesh that is literally bullet proof. If someone could get their hands on some
of that stuff in 1/4 to 1/2" strips on a spool, we might be on to something.
I think I will send an email to Mr. Carr of FISHBITES and explain to him how it may be in his benefit to add this item to his collection.
The photo is from yesterday's fishing - - - if you leave the FB in water over night, the bait will dissolve and the mesh is easier to cut off.
This is some very tuff stuff !!


----------



## Jersey Hunter

buy a piece of cloth netting or mesh from a craft store cut a 2 or 4" square, put your bait in wrap and tye with stretch string to make a bag, hook the bag and let it rip. It's what we do on the river when the perch start to steal the bait. The softer the mesh the better.


----------



## surfchunker

for bloodworms I put a very small piece of fishbites bloodworms after the real thing to help hold it on ... works well for me


----------



## Mastrbaitr

surfchunker said:


> for bloodworms I put a very small piece of fishbites bloodworms after the real thing to help hold it on ... works well for me


I've heard of others don't that as well. If I remember correctly they said that they would cut diamond shapes and tip the hooks after the BW. Need to try that.


----------



## surfchunker

I just barely hook the end of a strip on the hook after the real bloodworm is on, then use scissors to cut it off afterwards. thanks to Red Drum Tackle for that tip. I used to cut the piece first then put it on, way harder that way.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Ran across this while surfing the web for bait n hook stuff.
http://fishermansheadquarters.com/bait-thread.htm


----------



## Jersey Hunter

BarefootJohnny said:


> Ran across this while surfing the web for bait n hook stuff.
> http://fishermansheadquarters.com/bait-thread.htm
> 
> View attachment 13275


you can buy the same stuff in any craft store in larger spools it's just stretchy string. buy a couple because they're always getting lost in your pocket.


----------



## tjbjornsen

This...
But I have always found it under the name of "Ghost Thread". 
(Google is your friend.)
Works perfectly, and a couple of spools will last a long, long time...

I would love to find it in my local Michaels or craft store as another poster said, but I have never seen anything like it there.



BarefootJohnny said:


> Ran across this while surfing the web for bait n hook stuff.
> http://fishermansheadquarters.com/bait-thread.htm
> 
> View attachment 13275


----------



## Jersey Hunter

tjbjornsen said:


> This...
> I would love to find it in my local Michaels or craft store as another poster said, but I have never seen anything like it there.


keep looking or ask for elastic string that's what I had to do because they move it.


----------



## ReelinRod

I have developed a bait rigging technique that allows hi-energy casts and violent entry in the water with a soft bait (clam) and preserves presentation and bait retention on the hook. This is used with a clip-down rig, usually a pulley rig.

8/0 Gami Circle is crimped on with two 6mm beads. The mono tag end is left about 1/2" long as a jam, to grab thread after wrapping thread.

Additional benefit of this system is the throat of the hook is not clogged with bait; you get better hook-ups, no point-sticks.

Cut the clam leaving the hard nub.



















Thread on hook beginning about 1/2" to 1" down from the nub (depending on size of clam).



















Squeeze nub and clam around beads and wrap about 6 times and put thread in the space between leader and tag and pull it tight till it jams and break off.




























If you like "dangles' (my son coined the word when he was little) cut the siphon and lips free and hook the siphon.

Same rigging works for a trimmed bunker chunk. Note that the hook doesn't go through the chunk but just rides under the skin on one side; this leaves the most hook exposed.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Has anyone thought to use old nylon stockings?


----------

